# Tank Themes?



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Im thinking of getting back into Fish, is there anybody with themed tanks, preferably Tropical that could post pictures so I can get some ideas, Thanks!:no1:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

heres the start of my planted, amazon style set up..
other than the black water...(i do add some pete but i dont like it to dark)










hope you all like it, its a work in progress still...

Jon


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats really nice looking! I think I want something along those lines, lots of plants at the back, with rocks and slate , and maybe one of those Big shipwrecks in the middle.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh then you might like mine - a rebel with a sunken ship (bottom left). :lol2:


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Do a search for rate my fish tank - Loads of pics and ideas on the site


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Amazon is a good starter theme, or you could try European (?) i think thats what they call it, for Danio's and WCMM, more stones/slate with Elodea Densa, Java Moss ect. Loads of different types!.


----------

